# Can a large killifish eat a blue ram?



## FattyTuna (Apr 3, 2009)

Im worried my blue rams might get consumed by my fast growing golden wonder killi, the rams are still pretty small...? The killi is so aggressive he doesn't allow anyone else a chance to get some grub....should i return him/her?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think you need to choose. The killis are fast, aggressive top-feeders, and the rams are kind of slow and wait for the food to fall. The killi won't eat a live blue ram (look at the mouth size) but if the rams starve or get sick & die from harassment stress, the killies will pick the flesh off the bones. You could try a milder killi like F. gardneri. You don't say how big the tank is. It makes a difference, I think your fish could coexist in, say a 55.

Edit: Ok, i looked the panchax up and it has a pretty big mouth. If the rams fit, they are lunch.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

totally agree with what emc said. golden wonders are more readily available than other killies, but are much larger and aggressive species.


----------

